# Weekly Competition 2019-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 15, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R F' U F U F' R2
*2. *U F R2 F' U R2 U R'
*3. *U2 F2 U' R U' R' U2 R2 F'
*4. *R F' U2 R2 U' R U R2 U2
*5. *F R' U' R2 U R2 F' U2 F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *F' U2 R2 L U2 B U B L F2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 U R2 D2 F2 R2
*2. *B2 D' F2 R2 U L2 U2 F2 L2 D B L U' R' B' D U2 B D2 B
*3. *L2 D' B2 U' L2 U L2 B2 D' L2 U F' D' R D' U2 L2 F2 U R F
*4. *B R2 D R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 L' D' B' D2 L2 B' R2 B2 U2 F D2 R2
*5. *B2 L2 U B2 L2 F2 L2 U' F2 D2 L2 R D L2 B U2 B' F D' U' B

*4x4x4*
*1. *R' U B2 D L' Uw' U R B' F2 Uw' F L' F2 Rw' F' D' U F Uw' Rw2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 B F Rw2 R' B2 F' D' B U L Uw2 U Rw' R
*2. *L2 R B' Fw' D' Uw2 U2 B2 L' Rw2 R' D F2 U' B' D' B F L' B2 D Uw' B2 Fw' D U' R B' L' F D Rw2 R B Fw F Rw2 Uw' Rw' R2
*3. *U B Fw F2 Uw2 L B R2 U2 Fw Rw R D2 F D' Uw U B' F2 L' Uw Rw' Fw' U' Rw' B U' F Uw2 B2 D U2 Fw2 R2 U R F R2 U F
*4. *Fw L Uw' U' Rw2 Uw2 L' Fw' F U' R' U Rw2 R B' D Uw2 U Rw2 B' Uw2 L' B2 R F D' Rw2 D2 Rw' F2 Rw R2 B F2 L2 R2 U F' L2 F
*5. *L2 B' Rw2 F L2 R D' Rw R' Uw2 L' R' D Uw L' Rw Uw2 L' Rw2 D2 B' F' L2 R2 D Fw' Rw' R F2 L2 D2 Fw Rw2 R2 Fw L2 Uw' B U2 Rw

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw2 Fw F L Dw' L2 Rw D B' Fw' D' F Rw Fw' Uw' L2 Dw' L2 U' Rw2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Uw' Lw' D U2 B' U2 Fw F' R Fw' Lw Rw2 B2 U' Lw' R' Dw F R Uw' Rw Dw2 Fw' Dw2 B' U2 Lw D' Dw Uw2 U Bw' F' L F' Lw2 Fw'
*2. *Uw2 Rw' R' D Dw2 Uw U Rw2 B Uw Rw Bw' Fw' Rw2 U' Bw' Lw' F U' L' Dw Lw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw Fw L' D Rw' F2 R Uw Bw' Uw' B Bw' Fw2 F' Uw2 U2 R' B D' Lw D2 U2 R Fw2 F' Lw U2 B Bw2 F' Dw' Bw2 Lw' F Dw L2
*3. *Lw Uw' L' D' B' Bw Rw U2 L2 Bw2 Rw' D U' Fw2 Dw F' U2 R Dw2 L Rw2 Fw D U' L F' Rw' Uw' U L' B Fw' D' Uw' U' R2 U Lw2 Fw' F2 Uw2 L2 Uw Lw D Dw2 Uw U2 Lw2 Fw2 L2 Uw2 L' B' Bw Fw F' D' U2 L2
*4. *Dw Uw' Lw' Fw' F' Dw' Uw' Fw' Lw Dw B L B' Bw Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 D F Dw2 Lw2 F U' Bw' R Dw F' L' Bw2 L Dw U2 L' U Rw2 R' F2 R Uw' R' Bw2 Fw L2 Uw' Rw' R' B2 D' Uw2 B' L2 Lw D2 U2 Bw2 L Uw B2 Dw L2
*5. *Lw Rw' Dw Bw D Bw2 Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 D' Lw Rw Uw Rw2 U B2 Fw2 Uw2 Lw' Rw' F2 L2 Rw2 R' D2 Dw' Lw2 Rw2 U Bw2 Dw2 B L Rw' Uw2 Bw2 Rw Fw2 Rw Uw2 L2 R2 Bw' L2 Dw' Fw U2 B Dw2 Lw2 B' Dw2 U B2 Bw2 L Bw L' Lw R

*6x6x6*
*1. *3F 2U 2F L2 R B' 3U 3F F D 3U2 2L D' U 2L 2B2 3F' F2 2U' L' 3R' B2 2D2 2F' 3R' 2R' 3U 2R 3F' 2F L' R' 3U' 2U' 2B 3F2 2U2 2L D' 2U' U2 2L2 R2 2F' 2L2 2U' B2 L2 D 2F2 R' 2U' L F' 2L D2 L' 2L2 3R 3U2 3R2 R2 2D2 3U' 2U2 U 2B2 3R 2U' 2R
*2. *R' 3F' 2F2 D' 3U 2B2 3U2 B' 2B2 3F' 3R' U2 2L 2B2 2L U' 2B F' 3R 3U L 2L' D2 R' 2U' B' 2L2 2R F L 2R' B 2B2 D2 2U B' 3F2 2L' 3R' R2 2U U' L2 2B2 2D 2L 2F 2L R' U 2F L 3U' 2U2 R 3U U' F' 3U 2L 2F2 3R' R 2U2 2L U' 2B2 U 2L2 3F
*3. *2D' F' 2D' 2U U2 L2 3F' L R' 3F R' 3F' 3R' 2U2 3R 2R2 3F 2D U2 2F F' 2L 2B2 2U' U2 2F F2 2D2 2L2 2B 2F 2D' R' 2B' F' 2L2 2B 2D' 3R' R D' 2F' 2L 2U' R2 2F 3U L2 2D U2 F' 3R2 R' 2B 3R U L D 2L' D 2U L2 2L' 2R2 3F2 2D 2L R' 2B2 3U'
*4. *F2 2L2 R' 2B2 3F' F' R' 2U 2R R' U2 2B U' 2R 3F2 2L' F 2L' 2U' U2 2B' F' 3R 2D' R2 2U2 F U' 2F 3R2 U B2 F' 2D2 2U 3F 2L R2 2U2 B 2F D' R2 3F' 3R R2 2U2 F L2 3U2 U 2B 3F' 2F 3U 2B2 3F' 2F' 3U2 2U' 3F 2F' F' 2L' 2B' 2D L2 2U2 L2 2L
*5. *B2 3F2 2F' R' 2B U' 3R' 2R R 2D2 F' 2U2 U' R' U2 3R' B' 2L 2U2 B2 2D 2U' U2 B 3F2 2U2 L' 3F2 2F F2 3U' 2F' R2 D' B2 3R' R' B' 3F2 2U 3F L' D' B L 2R' R' U2 3R 2D L2 2B2 F2 L' 2L R' 2D2 B2 2B' D' B' 3F2 2F' 3R' R 2D' U' 3R F 2L

*7x7x7*
*1. *2D2 3D' 2B' 3B2 F' 2D' 3B 2F' F2 3U2 2U2 U B2 3D' 2U R' F2 L2 2L 3L' 3U' B 3U' 2F 3R 2U2 U2 2B 3B' 2L2 3B 2F' F 2D' 3U 3R 3D2 U L 3L' D2 3B2 U' 3L 3R2 R 3F 2F2 2D U 2B' 3D 2B 3F' 2F' U 3R 3F' 2D' 3U 3R2 B 2U U 3B' L' F2 L B 3B 2F' D U2 L 2U 3R 2R' 3F2 2D 2F' 2R 3U2 U' 2L 3B' 3R2 2R' 3U' 2B2 2F' 2L2 2B2 2F' R' 2U 2R2 3B D' 3D2 2F2
*2. *L' 2L' 3L 3R2 D' R' 2B 2L 3R' F2 3D' 2L 2B L' 2U U 2R2 F2 2R2 3F' 3U 2L' 3L 3R2 2R2 D B2 3F2 2F2 3D2 3U 2U' L2 3L 2U' B L 2B 2L' B D2 2D 3D' U L' R 2F 3U 2B 3B2 2D F2 2D' U' R2 U' 2R' 3U' 3B' 3R' 3F2 3R B2 F 3D2 2U F' L 3L 3R2 2U' 3F2 2L D R 2D2 2F' 2R 2B 2L2 3F' 2U' B' D2 3U' 2B2 2D' U' F2 3L' U2 3R R' 3B2 3L2 2R' 2U R2 3F2 F'
*3. *2U' R' B' D' 2D B2 2B D2 2D 3R 2U 3B 3F2 3D' F' 2U 2F2 2D' B 2L' 3R B D' F2 3R2 F' 3L2 2U2 F 2R2 3D' 2F 3L2 B2 3F 2F L' 2F 2L 3L R' 2B' 3B' 3U' 2L' 2U' U 2B2 U2 3L 2R2 2B' 2U' 3R2 B2 3F 2U' U 3L R 3B U B' 2U2 F 2L2 R2 3F2 2L2 3B' 2F F 2U' 3F' F2 3U 2U2 3B D2 R2 B 3F' F' 2D2 3B2 2L' 2D' 3D2 2U 3F' 2F2 3U 2B2 2D2 3U 2L2 2B2 U2 2F2 F
*4. *U' 2F2 L' 2L 3L' 3R' 2R' R F' 2D' B 2F' 3U2 L2 2D' 2F' 2D 3D' U 2L2 3R' B' 2B2 2R' 3D' 3U2 3L' R 2D 3F 3R2 3B' 3R' 2R 2F' 2R 3U2 2L' 3R2 2U' B2 3D2 2F 2R2 2B2 U' 3L2 3R 2F' L' 3L2 2R' B' 3B' L' 2F 3D' L 3R' 2R2 2D' 2B2 F' 2U' L 2F' 3L' U' 2R 3F 3R' 2R 3F' F' 2U L' F D L' R2 2B' 3F2 2L' B2 3D' 2R2 2B2 3R' 3B' 2D 3U U' B2 3B2 2F' D2 3F' 2R 3D B
*5. *3R B 3L' 2F2 3L 3R' 2R2 R' 2F' F2 2D2 3D2 2F' U' F R2 2B' L' D' F 2L' 3R' B2 3R 3F' D' 2B2 F' 2U' L' 3L2 3B 3L' 2B' 3B2 2D 2U2 F2 3L' 2D 2L2 3F 2F' 3R 2U2 U' F' U2 3B 2L 2B' 2L 3L2 3B R' 3F' R' 2F 2D' 2R2 D F' 2L 2U2 2R2 3U 2U' 3F2 2F' 2U 2L2 3F2 2F2 3L 3U' U2 2R2 R' 2F2 3L 3U B 2L2 3L 2R2 B 2B' F' D2 2D2 F' 2L 3U2 3F2 2F U2 2R' 2U2 3B 2F

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F' U2 F' R' F R' F' U'
*2. *R2 F' R' U F' R2 F R U2
*3. *U' R U F U2 R' F U' F2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B' R L' D2 U2 R2 D2 B' F2 R U' D2 B' U2 D F' B2 L D2 F2 L Fw Uw'
*2. *L' B2 F' L2 R2 B' L F2 B R U2 F2 U' L' D2 B2 U B F' R' Fw' Uw
*3. *B2 D F2 U2 F2 B U2 F' R' F2 B2 L F' L2 U' R2 L' U D L2 F' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L F' L2 B2 Fw' Uw B' F2 Rw2 F' L2 D F2 R F' Uw2 F2 D' L' Uw B U2 B L2 Rw D F2 R F' U Rw' U L' Uw2 F2 R2 F' D' F' D2
*2. *B L2 F' Uw2 U B' D' L2 D2 R' Fw2 Uw' F' Rw U L2 U2 F' L2 B2 U Fw2 Rw2 Fw' F Uw2 Fw2 F' L2 R2 Fw D2 B2 D' L2 Fw F2 D2 F R'
*3. *Rw F2 L2 D2 B2 F Uw' B Fw' L Rw2 R' Uw L' R' B2 Uw Fw' Rw2 D B' Fw Uw2 U' L B' Fw' L R2 Fw2 L' B' R' Uw Rw2 Uw U2 R B Uw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *B Dw2 Uw F' Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw' U2 Lw' Fw' D Uw' L F Lw' Uw B2 Bw Uw2 R' Uw Lw2 Fw' Dw' Lw Rw2 Fw D2 Dw Uw' F Rw' B2 D' Dw' Bw F2 L' Lw' R' Dw L2 Bw2 Fw' U' F' L' Rw R D' U B' Fw' F Uw Lw Fw2 Rw' D'
*2. *Fw2 L2 Lw2 Dw U2 Rw Fw' D Bw' R2 U2 R' F' Rw B L Lw2 Dw2 R2 U2 B' F' Lw' Dw2 Uw' L' D' F L' U' Lw2 Fw Dw' Uw2 L Rw2 B Fw Dw' Bw' Fw2 F2 Lw2 Rw' Fw' F U Lw2 F' D Uw' B Bw L2 D' L' Dw' U' F' Uw'
*3. *Fw F Lw Bw Fw2 F' Dw Uw L U Bw' L Rw R' Dw Bw Fw2 L Rw' D' U' Bw2 F D' Bw F Uw2 L Rw2 Fw D' Uw R D R B2 D' F2 Uw' Lw2 D' Dw U' Lw Rw' R Bw2 Lw U2 B2 F2 Dw Uw2 Lw Dw2 Uw Lw B F' D2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2U 3F U 2F 2L2 B2 2R2 2F2 2D2 L2 B2 2B' 3F F2 U' 2L 3U' 2R2 2U R 2U2 L' U 3F 2F L2 D2 R F' 2R2 3F F' L' F 3R' 2U B' 2B F' D2 2D' 3R2 U' 3F2 F' 3R' 2D2 3F' 2U2 U 3F2 F' U 2R2 2D2 B2 2U 2R' 2D' B2 3R 3F2 2F2 L2 F' L2 B2 2B' 3U2 2U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *D 2U 3R2 B 2B2 3F R2 3B' D 2L2 R D' 3B 2F' 3D' 2B R2 2D' 3D' 2B' F2 3L B2 L 2D 3D2 U' B 3B2 F' 2L' B L 3B2 2U' 2B' 3B2 3L' B 2B2 2F L 3R2 3U' 3L2 2B' 3F D2 2D 3U' 2U2 U2 2F' 2U 2F U' 3B2 3R R 2D' 3L2 2B 3F L2 D R' 2B 2D' 3U' 2U' 3F 2L 2B2 3L' 3U 3L 3B' 2D U2 2R' D 3L R 2F2 2U' 3F' 2D' U 2L 2D 3F 2R2 3D' 2R 2U2 U' R 2B' F 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U B2 U D B2 R F2 R D R' L2 F' D2 R2 L U' R2 B Rw2 Uw'
*2. *B' U' F R2 L U2 B' F' U2 B U' F' B U F' L2 F L' U R F2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *B' L2 F L U D L U' L D2 R' B U2 F U' D2 B F R2 Fw Uw
*4. *U L2 R' U2 B' U' B U' L D B' D' F U B2 R U F2 B Rw2 Uw2
*5. *D2 L2 F' L2 U R D2 R2 L2 D' F B2 D2 R' U2 B2 F2 D2 F D2 F2 Rw2 Uw'
*6. *L F B' D F' B2 R2 F2 L F' R' F D R B' R2 U B2 L R2 D' Fw' Uw2
*7. *F' R U2 D B R' F B D' B L2 D' L2 R' B' F2 L2 D F' Rw2 Uw
*8. *L R2 D B' U' D' L' U' L2 B L2 U R2 D' B U2 R' D L Fw Uw'
*9. *R L' B R2 B L' D' F2 R2 D' F2 R D' B2 D' L' B F' D Rw Uw
*10. *R2 D2 L B' U2 D2 L2 U L' R2 D' U B' U2 L D2 B D F' R'
*11. *F' D F' B2 R2 U R2 B U F D2 B2 L' B' L' F' L B D' L Fw Uw
*12. *B' R L B F D R' L' F2 U' F2 L' F' U2 L2 D2 B' F2 D' Fw' Uw2
*13. *L2 F U2 D' B' R' B R B2 L B F U B' D' B R D' L U' B Uw'
*14. *R' F2 L' F' L' U B' D F U' L U2 B' F L R2 F' U' D' F' Rw' Uw
*15. *F' R2 F' R B2 R U2 B' R' B2 F2 D R' U D' L U2 D L2 B' Rw' Uw'
*16. *L2 B2 R' F' U2 B2 L2 R' F U L' B2 D' F' B2 R U2 B' D2 B2 U Rw2 Uw'
*17. *B' D' R2 L F B R2 L' D' B R B' D2 B D' L' U B L F Rw' Uw'
*18. *R' U' F2 D' B' L2 U2 B2 U' R F2 U2 F U' L' R2 B2 L D Fw' Uw'
*19. *R2 D2 R D2 F2 B2 D F D' F B2 D L' R2 D' F L' U2 F2 Rw Uw2
*20. *B L' R F L B' F2 R2 L B F2 U R F' R F' U' L D2 Fw' Uw'
*21. *R D' L2 U' D F2 R U2 L2 D B2 F U2 F' U' L R U' F2 R2 Fw' Uw2
*22. *R' U2 L R D' F B2 R F B' D' R F2 R U L B' R' B2 D' Fw Uw2
*23. *D R2 L2 B' D2 L2 R2 F' U' R' U' R2 L2 B' R' B2 D' R2 U' F Rw Uw2
*24. *R2 U F2 B2 U D' L U2 F U D' L2 D' L D L D' R B2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw
*25. *D' B2 D' R' B' R2 D' B2 U2 L' B2 U' F' R2 F U' F B' L2 B2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*26. *U R2 U' B R F' L2 B R2 D' R B' R2 D B2 F' R2 F L2 U L Fw' Uw2
*27. *D2 F2 D U' L2 U' F' R U' F' U2 F L D' R F2 B L R2 U Rw' Uw2
*28. *L F' B R2 B' F' R U2 R2 B2 L' B' F' L' D L' U' L' D' U2 Fw Uw'
*29. *L D L F2 R' D2 R' U2 B' D2 B' R2 L D2 B F U L' D' B2 Rw2 Uw'
*30. *D2 R B' U2 R2 B' D' B2 R' L2 B L' R U2 L' B' U L' R2 D Fw' Uw'
*31. *R2 B2 F2 D2 R' U D F' R' F' D U2 R2 L' F2 B2 L' D' R F2 Rw' Uw
*32. *F2 L' F' L' U' B' U R F2 D' R D U2 L2 D B F' U2 L2 U2 L' Fw' Uw'
*33. *D2 B2 L2 F' U' B F' U D R L U B2 D' F R2 B' L' F D' Fw Uw
*34. *F2 B R' F' U B' D2 F2 U2 R2 U B' D B2 D' R L F2 U' Fw Uw2
*35. *F2 L2 U R' U2 L2 U' R2 U D2 L B D2 B' F2 D R2 B2 F R' F Rw2 Uw'
*36. *U2 F B2 D' R2 U L R' D R B' L B U2 F' U' B2 F R B R' Fw' Uw
*37. *F' D2 L R2 D B D2 F' R' L' B2 U2 F' B U B L B D2 Rw' Uw
*38. *L2 F L D B' L U B' L' U' F R2 D L B R' D' U2 F2 D' Fw Uw2
*39. *F' D' R2 F2 D2 B F U' B2 R2 D2 F R' U' L' D' L U L2 F' B' Rw Uw2
*40. *R2 U D' L2 R2 B L' F U' D' R U' B2 R B' D' B2 U' F' U' Fw' Uw'
*41. *B F' D B' F' U2 R2 U' B D2 B F U R' F' R B2 U' D' Fw Uw2
*42. *B2 R2 L' F B' D' U' R U2 F D B D F2 B' U L' F2 D Fw Uw
*43. *U R' U' F D L D2 R' D2 F2 B2 D B R U2 D B' L2 B2 U F' Rw2 Uw
*44. *R' U B U2 R B' L B' U L D2 R' B' U R2 F2 R U2 R Fw' Uw'
*45. *R2 L2 F R' U' B2 L F2 U2 L D2 U2 L F D B L' R' B2 Rw Uw2
*46. *D F R2 B' L U F' D F' B' D2 L D L2 U B D2 R D' Fw Uw2
*47. *U2 D' R F2 D B U2 D' F2 B2 R' U' R2 L2 B' L U L R2 B' R Fw' Uw
*48. *U2 L' R U' R2 B L2 F R U' L U2 D L2 U R' U B2 D2 Rw Uw
*49. *L' D' B2 U2 D' B' L2 F R' B L2 R D' U R F' B' R D' U2 L Uw2
*50. *L2 D2 R' B2 D' B' D2 R' U' F' B2 L' U R U2 B D2 R2 U Fw' Uw2
*51. *L2 R' F2 U F D' R D' F' U2 L B' D' F2 L' U2 L' U2 R' L' Uw2
*52. *R B2 D' B2 R2 D' B' R L' F R L' U D2 F U' D R' U' F U Rw2 Uw
*53. *R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 R' B U' B2 U R' B' U' B U' D2 R2 U2 R' D' Fw Uw2
*54. *F2 L' B' F2 D U2 F R U' R' F2 D R B' R B' R2 D' R2 L2 U' Fw' Uw
*55. *F2 B R2 D2 F D L' R2 U' D' R U B' U2 R D L B D2 B' Rw2 Uw
*56. *L' U2 L' D2 L' R2 B' U' B2 D' R' D U R L2 U R U F D2 Fw Uw
*57. *U2 B' U B2 R2 F' D2 U L' F2 B2 U' D2 R' B F' L2 D2 L2 D' Fw' Uw
*58. *D' F U2 R L' D U R F2 B R D B' L B U F L2 R2 Fw Uw
*59. *B' U2 B2 D2 U2 R' D R' B2 D2 B2 U2 B2 F U' L F' R U R' U' Fw' Uw'
*60. *F U2 L R F' R L U D2 R2 F' L2 D' L2 B R2 D L' R' F2 Uw2
*61. *R2 U' D2 R' L' D2 R F2 L' U2 R' D B2 L2 F' D' R' B D' U2 F' Rw2 Uw2
*62. *D' R2 D R2 L2 U' B' F2 D R' U2 F2 L' R U R L D B
*63. *R D' U2 L2 F U B R2 F2 D U R L2 D U2 L U L' F2 Rw Uw
*64. *U2 D' B2 F' R' L D R L' U B' L' D F2 R' L U' B' R U' L Fw' Uw2
*65. *R F R' U D2 B' F2 L B' F' D2 R' L2 F B2 U2 L' R2 F' Rw Uw
*66. *B2 F D' F2 U B2 R2 U R2 B2 R' F2 R' U' B L2 D U2 B D Fw' Uw
*67. *R' D2 U' F R' B R2 D2 U' R2 B U' L2 B U' L2 U' D R U2 Rw' Uw'
*68. *R2 F U F2 R2 U2 F D B' U B2 D L' U2 L' B' U D2 B2 R Fw' Uw'
*69. *R F D2 L B D' F' L' U R2 L' B2 F2 L2 U' L' D2 B' U2 L' Fw
*70. *F2 B' L2 F' U L' U L' D' U' B L2 D' F2 R2 F' D' R B U D Rw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U R2 F2 R2 B2 U L2 D R2 D2 B D' L2 F U B' U2 L' U' F U2
*2. *B2 D' R D' R2 F D2 L' D F2 L2 B' R2 F2 L2 U2 F R2 B'
*3. *U2 R2 D' L2 F2 L2 F2 D' B2 L2 D2 L U' L B' L R2 F' D2 R' F
*4. *F' U2 L2 F' U2 R2 F' R2 D2 F2 D L' R2 D' L2 B D F' L' U L2
*5. *U2 L' F2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 L' F2 L' F' L' B' U2 R2 F2 U' F' D B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F2 R' B2 L2 U2 B2 U2 B2 L' R' D2 U' B' F' R2 B' L B2 D2 B R'
*2. *U' F2 U' B2 U2 L2 D' L2 B2 R2 B2 F' L D L2 B' D R' B U' F'
*3. *F R U B2 D F' B' D L2 B R2 U' F2 U L2 U L2 U B2 D B2
*4. *R2 B2 U2 R2 D L2 D' B2 U R2 U' F D B' L' F R' U F' D2 R2
*5. *U2 B2 L2 B2 F' R2 B' L2 U2 B L' D' U2 F' L' R F D' B' F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D' R2 F2 U' L2 U F2 L2 D R D' U2 R' F' R' B' D2 U
*2. *F2 U2 F2 B' L2 D L F D' L2 F U2 F B2 R2 B' R2 U2 L2 D2
*3. *D' R2 D2 L2 U' L2 D' L2 F2 D2 B2 F' D' L U' R2 D' L' F R' U'
*4. *U2 F2 U2 R2 B L2 F2 R2 B' U2 R2 D' L U' F2 D L' U' F' U R2
*5. *L2 B2 U L' F' B2 R2 U' F2 R U2 F D2 B' D2 R2 U2 D2 B2 R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 D R2 D' L2 R2 B2 D R2 F2 U' R D L D U' L F U R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U R2 U' F2 D' B2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' R' F2 D F R2 D' B' F' L' U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 U2 R2 B2 D' R2 U' B2 D F2 U L' F D' L2 B U' B2 L2 B2 U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F U2 F U' R U' R' U2 R
*3. *U' B2 L2 U' B2 D' R2 D' U' L2 U' B R B' F R2 D' B' L U L2
*4. *Uw B' L' F2 L' Rw2 B2 F2 Uw Rw2 Fw' F2 Rw R2 F' L' Rw2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Fw2 L U B2 Rw' Fw' Rw2 D' Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 D' L Rw2 Uw B' Fw Rw2 R2

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U R F2 U' R' F' R' F U'
*3. *D2 F2 U R2 D R2 F2 U L2 B2 U R F L' D' U L2 U' F D2 B'
*4. *B' U' L' Rw2 R2 Uw' R2 F Uw' Fw2 Rw Uw' B Uw Fw L Rw2 Fw' F' R B' R Uw2 Fw L' R B' Fw2 D' Uw U B' Rw R' D L2 Rw F' Uw2 U2
*5. *Dw2 U' Lw2 F' D' Dw2 Bw F Lw D2 Bw' Rw' F D2 Dw L' U' Lw2 R' Bw Fw D' Bw2 Uw Bw' U' L Dw Uw B2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw' B2 Rw' B2 Fw D2 Uw2 Rw' Bw D' Uw2 U2 Lw2 B Bw2 L D B' Bw' L' Rw' F Uw B2 F U2 Fw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F' U' F R2 F R' U2 R'
*3. *U2 F' L2 R2 F R2 D2 F R2 F2 L' D' B2 L' R' D2 L' B D U2
*4. *Uw B L2 Rw2 F2 Uw2 R2 Fw' L' R2 B L Uw' U2 F D' Rw D' R2 B Uw' U L F' D F' Rw D' B Fw2 D B Rw D2 R' B2 Uw' L2 Rw B
*5. *F' Uw2 Fw2 D' Uw L' Rw' D2 Lw B Dw' L2 Uw2 F' Lw R B' Fw Uw2 Rw' D2 Dw2 Uw B2 D2 Dw Lw Rw2 R2 U2 L' Uw2 Rw' Dw2 U R' U2 L2 B' L2 U F2 D Uw L' Lw Fw' L' F Uw2 L2 R2 Fw F' D2 R2 F Dw' Bw' Lw'
*6. *R 3F F' 2U2 F D 3U 3R' 2R' 2U2 3R2 2R2 2B2 L' 2L 3R' 2R' 2D2 2R' 3U' 3R2 B2 D' 2D2 3R2 R B' 3F' 2F 2U' 3R' 2F 2L' 2B2 F2 3U2 B' D2 R B 2F 3R' D' 2D' B2 3R' B2 3U 2U2 L 2U2 R' B U' L2 2U2 2R 3F 2L 3F 2U' F' L' 3F2 F2 D L' 3U2 2B L

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' F' U2 R F2
*3. *F2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U L2 R2 U B L2 R2 U F2 D' R' D
*4. *B2 Uw2 Rw' B2 D2 U2 L B L Rw2 U' Fw2 Rw' B' D Fw' Uw' Fw2 R' Fw' Rw' B Fw' F2 L2 R2 D R' Uw2 U Rw' Uw2 B Uw2 Rw2 R2 Fw L2 Uw F
*5. *Rw2 Dw Uw Rw2 B Bw' Lw2 D Lw2 D' Dw2 B D' Lw D U2 L2 Uw2 F2 Rw' R Fw L2 Dw2 Uw Bw' Dw Lw D2 Dw2 Uw L Dw' B D2 Rw2 Dw2 R U' Bw' Fw' F2 L Fw2 F' Dw U Fw' Dw2 B' F2 R' Uw2 R Dw Bw2 Uw Bw L2 B2
*6. *B' L B D 2U2 L' 2L' 2R' B' F 2U2 R 2D 2U L F L R' D 2D2 3R2 2U2 B 2D2 2L2 3R R' 2D 3F 2F2 L2 2L' F2 2R' F' D 3U2 3F' L' 3F F 3U' B2 F2 2R' U' B2 U' 3R U2 2L' 2D 2B L2 2L2 3F' 2R2 D 2U 3R R 2D 2L2 2U' 3R2 F' 2L 2U' 2F R'
*7. *3F' 2D U' 3F' 3R 2B' 2L' 3R' B D' L' 3D' U 2B2 3B' F2 3U' 3L2 3B2 3D 3U U B2 2B' 3F R2 2B' 3F2 3L2 2R 3F D 3U2 R 2D 3U 2U2 L 3R 2R' R2 3B' 3L B2 2B' L 3R 3F' L 2L' 3L2 3R2 R2 B2 3B2 3R 2D2 B' 3F 3L' 3R' 3F' 3U' R' 3U2 2R R2 D2 2B2 2F2 D 3R U F' L' 2D 3U' U' L' B 3F2 U' F2 3U' F' R' 3U 2U' 3R' 3F D2 U2 3B 3U2 3L2 3D U' 2L 3R' 3D'

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR1+ DL1+ UL4+ U3- R1+ D2- L0+ ALL3- y2 U3- R2- D2+ L3- ALL4- DR DL UL 
*2. *UR4+ DR3+ DL5- UL2+ U1- R1+ D5+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U5- R6+ D4+ L4+ ALL5+ 
*3. *UR4+ DR2+ DL4+ UL6+ U1- R2+ D5+ L1- ALL2+ y2 U5- R4- D3- L3+ ALL3- DR DL UL 
*4. *UR2- DR4+ DL1- UL1+ U1+ R3+ D4+ L5- ALL1- y2 U2- R0+ D0+ L5+ ALL1- UR DL UL 
*5. *UR1+ DR5- DL1- UL6+ U3- R0+ D1+ L2+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R1+ D3+ L1+ ALL0+ UR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L R' U R L' B' R L b' u'
*2. *U' R' L U B R' U' l r' b' u
*3. *L' B' U' R B' U' R' l r' u
*4. *R U L' R' U R B' U' b' u'
*5. *U L B L R B' R' l' b

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (5, 3) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (0, 2) / (-3, 0) /
*2. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 3) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (0, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, 0)
*3. *(-2, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-5, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (4, 0) / (0, 5)
*4. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -2) / (2, 6) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (-4, 0) / (0, 5)
*5. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, -3) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L B L' B L' R' U B' L U R'
*2. *U R U' B L' R B' L R' L R'
*3. *L R U R' B L' U R' U L' U'
*4. *U L R L B L' U L' U B' U
*5. *U B R' L U B' U L R L B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*3. * R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *U2 F' R' F U' F R' U F2 U2
*3. *U' F' L B' D B L' U' B' R2 D2 B2 D2 R D2 R2 F2 R D2 R
*4. *R2 Fw' R' D2 Uw' R Uw' B' Fw F2 Rw B' F2 D B2 Fw L' Rw2 Uw Fw L' R' B' L' Rw D2 L R B' F' D2 L' Rw2 R' Fw Uw U F' L2 R2
*5. *Lw' D Dw2 Lw2 Bw2 Dw2 Uw2 B2 F' R Uw Lw' Dw2 U' R Fw F2 Dw' Fw2 D' F' L U2 Fw2 Rw' Uw B Uw' U' Fw L Lw Fw' F D Dw' Uw' Fw' D' Lw' Rw2 Bw' Fw' L' Lw' Rw Uw2 L' R2 D' Bw' Lw R' Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw' Rw Bw Dw
*OH. *F2 U F2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D B2 R2 D R D2 B' F U F U' R' D F
*Clock. *UR0+ DR2- DL0+ UL2+ U1+ R2- D1- L3+ ALL1+ y2 U5- R6+ D3+ L4+ ALL5- UR DL UL 
*Mega. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *B L' U L' B L' U' b
*Square-1. *(0, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (3, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*Skewb. *B L R U' L R L' R B' U B'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F b' B b' f' F f' B R' B F' R B' F' L F'
*2. *R' b' B' L l' b' l' r b' B' F' L' R B' F L F'
*3. *r R B' L' f' l' f' r B L B' L B' R B
*4. *B' l f' F r b' l' f' F L' R' B' L B' L F
*5. *R F' f' F' r f l r' f B L' B L' B' F' R B' F'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *R Bw Rw U Lw' L' R' Uw' B Bw Rw Uw Rw Lw Rw Bw Uw' Rw' u l' r
*2. *Uw L Bw' U' R' Uw' L Bw Uw L R Bw Lw' Uw' Bw' Uw Bw' Lw l'
*3. *Uw' L' B' Uw' Rw' B' Uw L' Bw' U Lw Bw' Rw Uw' Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw Uw' Bw' u l b
*4. *U Lw L Uw' L B' Lw Rw B' Lw' U Rw' Bw Lw' Rw' Uw Lw Uw Lw' u' l r' b
*5. *Lw Uw R' Lw U Bw Uw B Lw' U R' Uw' Lw Bw' Rw' Uw' Lw' u r b'


----------



## Lux (Oct 16, 2019)

3x3
(15.34), 17.98, 20.33, (20.62), 20.31
Ao5: 19.54


----------



## SM cubing (Oct 16, 2019)

3x3: 9.44, 11.96, 10.67, 10.90, 8.19. 10.33 average


----------



## I'm not rouxd (Oct 22, 2019)

2x2
1. 11.25
2. 6.97
3. 10.42
4. 8.48
5. 6.98
Ao5 - 8.63

pyraminx
1. 17.56
2. 19.21
3.11.77
4. 10.06
5. 11.15
Ao5 - 13.49

3x3
1. 43.85
2. 40.77
3. 54.46
4. 1:01.23
5. 48.94
Ao5 - 49.08

skewb
1. 5.51
2. 12.06
3. 15.16
4. 13.96
5. 16.78
Ao5 - 13.73


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2019)

Results for week 42: Congratulations (again) to Sean Hartman, OriginalUsername, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(153)
1.  1.41 asacuber
2.  1.42 Khairur Rachim
3.  1.68 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  1.72 Varun Mohanraj
5.  1.85 OriginalUsername
6.  1.89 TipsterTrickster
7.  1.91 Sameer Aggarwal
8.  1.93 DhruvA
9.  2.06 Magdamini
10.  2.12 ExultantCarn
11.  2.14 Sean Hartman
12.  2.20 Zac04attack
13.  2.25 JoXCuber
14.  2.33 thecubingwizard
15.  2.35 Legomanz
16.  2.48 CubicOreo
17.  2.51 jaysammey777
18.  2.53 JakubDrobny
19.  2.55 parkertrager
20.  2.59 cuberkid10
21.  2.62 bennettstouder
22.  2.71 Luke Garrett
23.  2.74 NathanaelCubes
24.  2.75 jancsi02
25.  2.80 tJardigradHe
26.  2.86 eyeball321
27.  2.88 MrKuba600
28.  2.89 ichcubegern
28.  2.89 BradyCubes08
30.  2.91 NewoMinx
31.  2.97 boroc226han
32.  2.99 Angry_Mob
33.  3.03 remopihel
34.  3.09 Manatee 10235
35.  3.20 Trig0n
36.  3.21 G2013
37.  3.24 DGCubes
38.  3.27 Nutybaconator
38.  3.27 AlphaCam625
38.  3.27 riz3ndrr
41.  3.28 2017LAMB06
41.  3.28 Michael DeLaRosa
43.  3.36 dollarstorecubes
44.  3.40 BradenTheMagician
45.  3.47 V.Kochergin
46.  3.54 Casper A.
47.  3.61 JakeKlassen
48.  3.62 Clément B.
49.  3.63 mihnea3000
50.  3.64 u Cube
51.  3.66 Zach Clark
51.  3.66 GTGil
53.  3.69 Dylan Swarts
53.  3.69 Fred Lang
55.  3.73 kluckyklucky
55.  3.73 Toothcraver55
57.  3.76 Shadowjockey
58.  3.77 RapsinSix
58.  3.77 DesertWolf
60.  3.78 jackeyguy
61.  3.83 Zeke Mackay
62.  3.85 Brayden Adams
63.  3.87 Aleksandar Dukleski
64.  3.91 MCuber
65.  3.92 Logan
66.  3.93 monstercuber
67.  3.95 2016LAIL01
68.  3.97 Cheng
69.  3.99 Ontricus
70.  4.04 JMHCubed
71.  4.05 Rollercoasterben
72.  4.07 d2polld
73.  4.09 niclas.mach
74.  4.11 MattP98
75.  4.12 Sub1Hour
76.  4.15 fun at the joy
77.  4.16 Koen van Aller
78.  4.17 TheodorNordstrand
78.  4.17 João Vinicius
80.  4.19 trav1
81.  4.23 Keenan Johnson
82.  4.25 jvier
82.  4.25 Julio974
84.  4.30 Alpha cuber
85.  4.34 Isaac Latta
86.  4.37 Poketube6681
87.  4.38 swankfukinc
88.  4.40 Liam Wadek
89.  4.51 abhijat
90.  4.55 begiuli65
91.  4.56 Mikikajek
92.  4.60 nikodem.rudy
93.  4.61 Aadil- ali
94.  4.62 Parke187
95.  4.63 skewby_cuber
96.  4.64 Infraredlizards
97.  4.68 abunickabhi
98.  4.70 sascholeks
98.  4.70 Nicos
100.  4.73 brad711
101.  4.74 Zman04
102.  4.78 ABadRubiksSolver
102.  4.78 ThatLucas
102.  4.78 Billybong378
102.  4.78 Immolated-Marmoset
106.  4.79 StageV
107.  4.82 dhafin
108.  4.91 InlandEmpireCuber
109.  4.92 oliver sitja sichel
110.  4.98 ARandomCuber
111.  5.07 HendrikW
112.  5.08 Jaycubes
113.  5.12 turtwig
114.  5.17 Comvat
115.  5.35 xyzzy
116.  5.38 L--Sergio
116.  5.38 epride17
118.  5.40 John Benwell
119.  5.45 topppits
120.  5.53 LoiteringCuber
120.  5.53 Cooki348
122.  5.56 VIBE_ZT
123.  5.65 Jmuncuber
124.  5.67 MajorBaccs
125.  5.95 wearephamily1719
126.  6.07 OriEy
127.  6.09 Ian Pang
128.  6.25 HooverCuber
129.  6.30 taco_schell
130.  6.36 Nayano
131.  6.44 DonovanTheCool
132.  6.45 pizzacrust
133.  6.46 vilkkuti25
134.  6.60 dschieses
135.  6.68 Jonasrox09
136.  6.77 ngmh
137.  6.92 [email protected]
138.  6.97 nevinscph
139.  7.00 Mike Hughey
140.  7.09 jake.levine
141.  7.10 UnknownCanvas
142.  7.59 Thelegend12
143.  7.68 PingPongCuber
144.  8.36 Petri Krzywacki
145.  8.40 One Wheel
146.  8.63 I'm not rouxd
147.  8.80 freshcuber.de
148.  8.94 Myko
149.  13.12 Jacck
150.  13.22 PetrusQuber
151.  14.59 MatsBergsten
152.  19.37 Vraj95Soni
153.  22.55 Cubeguy11


*3x3x3*(180)
1.  6.77 Sameer Aggarwal
2.  6.96 Varun Mohanraj
3.  7.01 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  7.25 jancsi02
5.  7.57 Sean Hartman
6.  7.74 Khairur Rachim
7.  7.88 asacuber
8.  7.90 thecubingwizard
9.  8.23 cuberkid10
10.  8.51 AlphaCam625
11.  8.52 OriginalUsername
12.  8.56 tJardigradHe
13.  8.75 MichaelNielsen
14.  8.76 2017LAMB06
15.  8.80 mihnea3000
16.  8.94 Cheng
17.  8.99 Legomanz
18.  9.07 parkertrager
19.  9.18 Zman04
20.  9.20 jaysammey777
21.  9.32 Zeke Mackay
22.  9.34 dollarstorecubes
23.  9.37 F0ggyB0y
24.  9.42 David ep
25.  9.44 Shadowjockey
26.  9.46 DGCubes
27.  9.48 ExultantCarn
28.  9.53 Nutybaconator
29.  9.62 Zac04attack
30.  9.63 Toothcraver55
31.  9.64 JakubDrobny
32.  9.65 Nicos
33.  9.77 Zach Clark
33.  9.77 MrKuba600
35.  9.86 NewoMinx
36.  9.91 ichcubegern
37.  9.95 boroc226han
38.  9.99 DhruvA
39.  10.04 BradenTheMagician
40.  10.06 zhata
40.  10.06 turtwig
42.  10.11 LukeBrunsvold
43.  10.13 CubicOreo
44.  10.19 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  10.20 jackeyguy
46.  10.24 MCuber
47.  10.29 G2013
48.  10.34 SM cubing
48.  10.34 Ontricus
50.  10.37 JoXCuber
51.  10.66 2016LAIL01
52.  10.78 Clément B.
53.  10.79 NathanaelCubes
54.  10.86 riz3ndrr
55.  10.96 Keenan Johnson
56.  10.99 Logan
57.  11.00 HendrikW
58.  11.01 sigalig
59.  11.08 nikodem.rudy
60.  11.13 niclas.mach
61.  11.21 TipsterTrickster
62.  11.28 obelisk477
62.  11.28 Michael DeLaRosa
64.  11.30 jvier
65.  11.49 d2polld
65.  11.49 GenTheThief
67.  11.51 GioccioCuber
68.  11.59 V.Kochergin
68.  11.59 ARandomCuber
70.  11.60 Coinman_
71.  11.66 RapsinSix
72.  11.86 skewby_cuber
73.  11.88 Fred Lang
74.  12.02 JakeKlassen
75.  12.09 Isaac Latta
76.  12.10 Trig0n
77.  12.19 Casper A.
77.  12.19 João Vinicius
79.  12.20 GTGil
80.  12.23 monstercuber
81.  12.29 20luky3
82.  12.37 abunickabhi
83.  12.39 Ian Pang
84.  12.45 brad711
85.  12.53 DonovanTheCool
86.  12.57 Cooki348
87.  12.68 Underwatercuber
88.  12.76 bennettstouder
89.  12.84 abhijat
90.  12.85 Dylan Swarts
91.  12.86 sqAree
92.  12.89 MattP98
93.  12.90 Sub1Hour
94.  12.93 trav1
95.  12.95 remopihel
96.  13.09 Mikikajek
97.  13.15 Julio974
98.  13.26 Koen van Aller
99.  13.39 TheNoobCuber
100.  13.43 OJ Cubing
101.  13.54 sascholeks
102.  13.60 jake.levine
103.  13.61 MartinN13
104.  13.67 janelle
105.  13.74 Liam Wadek
106.  13.76 LoiteringCuber
107.  13.86 TheodorNordstrand
108.  13.89 StageV
109.  13.92 ThatLucas
110.  13.97 Parke187
111.  14.00 dhafin
112.  14.02 revaldoah
113.  14.04 begiuli65
114.  14.34 Rollercoasterben
115.  14.35 kainos
116.  14.50 Ghost Cuber
117.  14.53 Angry_Mob
118.  14.57 Immolated-Marmoset
119.  14.63 u Cube
120.  14.65 Jaycubes
121.  14.68 xyzzy
122.  14.75 JMHCubed
123.  14.79 MajorBaccs
124.  14.85 L--Sergio
125.  14.87 nevinscph
126.  15.06 swankfukinc
127.  15.13 Aadil- ali
128.  15.24 Infraredlizards
129.  15.34 ngmh
130.  15.41 InlandEmpireCuber
131.  15.44 Alpha cuber
132.  15.78 topppits
132.  15.78 Skittleskp
134.  15.80 Billybong378
135.  15.84 epride17
136.  15.89 Brayden Adams
137.  15.95 [email protected]
138.  16.01 Lvl9001Wizard
139.  16.13 [email protected]
140.  16.17 DesertWolf
141.  16.24 Nayano
142.  16.74 John Benwell
143.  16.76 Cubinwitdapizza
144.  17.19 eyeball321
145.  17.56 oliver sitja sichel
146.  17.78 bgcatfan
147.  17.80 Poketube6681
148.  17.99 ABadRubiksSolver
149.  18.14 TheKravCuber
150.  18.18 [email protected]
151.  18.27 kluckyklucky
152.  18.29 SpartanSailor
153.  18.45 pizzacrust
154.  18.52 [email protected]
155.  18.53 Petri Krzywacki
156.  18.58 VIBE_ZT
157.  18.83 SkyFoXx
158.  18.91 Myko
159.  19.12 UnknownCanvas
160.  19.28 PingPongCuber
161.  19.54 Lux
162.  19.58 OriEy
163.  20.12 MarkA64
164.  20.65 Mike Hughey
165.  20.94 taco_schell
166.  21.23 Comvat
167.  22.11 CubingCrazy
168.  23.51 HooverCuber
169.  25.01 dschieses
170.  25.22 One Wheel
171.  25.29 Vraj95Soni
172.  26.08 Thelegend12
173.  26.71 PetrusQuber
174.  26.90 freshcuber.de
175.  27.68 Jonasrox09
176.  33.58 wearephamily1719
177.  36.57 MatsBergsten
178.  42.59 cougarscratch
179.  49.08 I'm not rouxd
180.  50.16 Cubeguy11


*4x4x4*(111)
1.  26.15 jancsi02
2.  29.54 cuberkid10
3.  31.54 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  33.26 Khairur Rachim
5.  33.99 MrKuba600
6.  34.50 thecubingwizard
7.  34.79 mihnea3000
8.  35.36 Manatee 10235
9.  35.62 ichcubegern
10.  35.81 Cheng
11.  36.45 NewoMinx
12.  36.53 OriginalUsername
13.  36.95 boroc226han
14.  37.85 Shadowjockey
15.  38.52 JoXCuber
16.  38.71 Luke Garrett
17.  38.72 Nicos
18.  39.29 jaysammey777
19.  40.38 MCuber
20.  40.89 Zeke Mackay
21.  41.23 G2013
22.  42.06 20luky3
23.  42.12 nikodem.rudy
24.  42.41 Toothcraver55
25.  42.43 DhruvA
26.  43.17 dollarstorecubes
27.  43.69 Nutybaconator
28.  43.70 DGCubes
29.  43.82 niclas.mach
30.  43.90 AlphaCam625
31.  43.98 V.Kochergin
32.  44.12 jackeyguy
33.  44.81 Keenan Johnson
34.  44.95 João Vinicius
35.  45.02 BradenTheMagician
36.  45.18 2016LAIL01
37.  45.59 Clément B.
38.  45.68 riz3ndrr
39.  45.84 sigalig
40.  46.23 MattP98
41.  46.70 GTGil
42.  47.07 Keroma12
43.  47.90 nevinscph
44.  48.05 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  48.43 Ontricus
46.  48.73 abhijat
47.  48.89 jvier
48.  49.41 TheodorNordstrand
49.  49.54 Logan
50.  49.82 abunickabhi
51.  50.39 TheNoobCuber
52.  50.46 Underwatercuber
53.  50.64 Dylan Swarts
54.  50.98 jake.levine
55.  51.12 kainos
56.  51.18 RapsinSix
57.  51.31 begiuli65
58.  51.74 xyzzy
59.  52.94 Mikikajek
60.  54.01 skewby_cuber
61.  54.29 Casper A.
62.  54.33 Liam Wadek
63.  54.35 Zman04
64.  54.38 Cooki348
65.  54.45 Sub1Hour
66.  54.87 ARandomCuber
67.  56.38 DesertWolf
68.  57.35 monstercuber
69.  57.36 Rollercoasterben
70.  57.38 LoiteringCuber
71.  57.45 topppits
72.  57.54 swankfukinc
73.  57.70 Koen van Aller
74.  58.64 Parke187
75.  59.27 bennettstouder
76.  1:01.37 fun at the joy
77.  1:01.65 Nayano
78.  1:02.07 d2polld
79.  1:03.01 John Benwell
80.  1:04.00 DonovanTheCool
81.  1:04.10 UnknownCanvas
82.  1:04.17 OriEy
83.  1:08.02 Julio974
84.  1:08.47 SpartanSailor
85.  1:08.90 Petri Krzywacki
86.  1:10.06 InlandEmpireCuber
87.  1:10.37 Jmuncuber
88.  1:13.07 VIBE_ZT
89.  1:15.41 Skittleskp
90.  1:16.71 Jaycubes
91.  1:18.10 sascholeks
92.  1:21.11 HooverCuber
93.  1:22.87 Ian Pang
94.  1:24.19 pizzacrust
95.  1:25.35 One Wheel
96.  1:27.16 TheKravCuber
97.  1:27.19 PingPongCuber
98.  1:30.67 Aadil- ali
99.  1:31.01 ngmh
100.  1:32.79 [email protected]
101.  1:33.53 eyeball321
102.  1:34.18 freshcuber.de
103.  1:34.69 Brayden Adams
104.  1:41.24 Comvat
105.  1:43.95 Thelegend12
106.  1:47.15 wearephamily1719
107.  1:49.85 ABadRubiksSolver
108.  2:18.66 MatsBergsten
109.  3:39.73 Cubeguy11
110.  DNF remopihel
110.  DNF Infraredlizards


*5x5x5*(75)
1.  55.10 jancsi02
2.  57.44 cuberkid10
3.  57.67 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  1:03.55 Manatee 10235
5.  1:04.79 Shadowjockey
6.  1:05.25 ichcubegern
7.  1:06.59 OriginalUsername
8.  1:08.40 Khairur Rachim
9.  1:12.01 JoXCuber
10.  1:12.15 DGCubes
11.  1:12.23 NewoMinx
12.  1:14.98 sigalig
13.  1:16.07 nevinscph
14.  1:17.09 Nicos
15.  1:17.48 MrKuba600
16.  1:17.95 DhruvA
17.  1:18.15 João Vinicius
18.  1:20.93 G2013
19.  1:22.49 abunickabhi
20.  1:22.87 boroc226han
21.  1:24.21 Luke Garrett
22.  1:25.30 Clément B.
23.  1:25.48 nikodem.rudy
24.  1:25.58 jake.levine
25.  1:26.46 Aleksandar Dukleski
26.  1:27.04 dollarstorecubes
27.  1:27.61 niclas.mach
28.  1:28.52 V.Kochergin
29.  1:30.32 Michael DeLaRosa
30.  1:31.84 Cheng
31.  1:32.21 Ontricus
32.  1:32.57 Nutybaconator
33.  1:33.01 Zach Clark
34.  1:33.21 riz3ndrr
35.  1:33.36 begiuli65
36.  1:33.76 Sub1Hour
37.  1:35.14 Dylan Swarts
38.  1:36.25 ARandomCuber
39.  1:38.27 monstercuber
40.  1:38.86 MattP98
41.  1:42.22 20luky3
42.  1:43.19 Cooki348
43.  1:43.24 fun at the joy
44.  1:43.63 jackeyguy
45.  1:44.56 Casper A.
46.  1:48.35 Rollercoasterben
47.  1:48.58 swankfukinc
48.  1:50.13 2016LAIL01
49.  1:50.83 Liam Wadek
50.  1:55.14 bennettstouder
51.  2:03.16 UnknownCanvas
52.  2:07.30 topppits
53.  2:08.66 Nayano
54.  2:08.94 VIBE_ZT
55.  2:09.54 abhijat
56.  2:12.94 OriEy
57.  2:16.06 Logan
58.  2:16.12 Parke187
59.  2:16.32 skewby_cuber
60.  2:16.67 Jmuncuber
61.  2:17.13 d2polld
62.  2:22.06 RapsinSix
63.  2:22.37 One Wheel
64.  2:22.86 Koen van Aller
65.  2:35.37 Petri Krzywacki
66.  2:38.48 Ian Pang
67.  2:55.45 PingPongCuber
68.  3:06.50 Myko
69.  3:20.38 Brayden Adams
70.  3:30.53 HooverCuber
71.  3:34.45 Julio974
72.  3:54.37 Thelegend12
73.  3:57.92 MatsBergsten
74.  DNF Zeke Mackay
74.  DNF kainos


*6x6x6*(27)
1.  1:51.43 Sean Hartman
2.  1:52.21 jancsi02
3.  2:02.08 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:02.86 ichcubegern
5.  2:15.96 OriginalUsername
6.  2:17.25 JoXCuber
7.  2:30.50 xyzzy
8.  2:32.14 Nicos
9.  2:36.10 dollarstorecubes
10.  2:40.62 João Vinicius
11.  2:41.58 Keroma12
12.  2:43.97 nevinscph
13.  2:51.23 boroc226han
14.  2:52.41 niclas.mach
15.  2:55.02 Aleksandar Dukleski
16.  2:57.45 abunickabhi
17.  3:20.66 Liam Wadek
18.  3:27.20 swankfukinc
19.  3:29.75 monstercuber
20.  4:02.62 One Wheel
21.  4:10.72 Logan
22.  4:12.20 VIBE_ZT
23.  4:20.78 Rollercoasterben
24.  4:37.03 Petri Krzywacki
25.  5:21.93 Jmuncuber
26.  7:09.01 MatsBergsten
27.  DNF freshcuber.de


*7x7x7*(24)
1.  2:27.62 jancsi02
2.  2:41.29 Sean Hartman
3.  2:48.33 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:11.75 Shadowjockey
5.  3:22.36 nevinscph
6.  3:24.51 OriginalUsername
7.  3:29.03 JoXCuber
8.  3:32.17 Coinman_
9.  4:00.52 dollarstorecubes
10.  4:16.99 niclas.mach
11.  4:20.34 João Vinicius
12.  4:30.40 abunickabhi
13.  4:38.48 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  5:00.30 swankfukinc
15.  5:05.41 Liam Wadek
16.  5:10.51 OriEy
17.  5:24.48 MattP98
18.  5:32.47 Logan
19.  6:06.40 monstercuber
20.  6:44.81 One Wheel
21.  7:41.14 Rollercoasterben
22.  8:02.58 Jmuncuber
23.  DNF UnknownCanvas
23.  DNF Petri Krzywacki


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(47)
1.  5.59 Legomanz
2.  5.92 JakeKlassen
3.  6.23 JakubDrobny


Spoiler



4.  7.04 asacuber
5.  8.97 Khairur Rachim
6.  9.47 ExultantCarn
7.  10.63 G2013
8.  11.09 JoXCuber
9.  11.68 OriginalUsername
10.  13.90 Sean Hartman
11.  15.43 abunickabhi
12.  16.10 dhafin
13.  17.74 Mikikajek
14.  18.91 Nicos
15.  19.25 ichcubegern
16.  20.67 Mike Hughey
17.  21.35 u Cube
18.  21.57 Nutybaconator
19.  21.90 jaysammey777
20.  23.36 MattP98
21.  23.45 MatsBergsten
22.  25.50 niclas.mach
23.  25.95 fun at the joy
24.  27.49 monstercuber
25.  29.32 skewby_cuber
26.  29.37 nevinscph
27.  31.02 Myko
28.  31.39 StageV
29.  32.24 eyeball321
30.  34.31 Billybong378
31.  36.19 riz3ndrr
32.  37.55 Immolated-Marmoset
33.  39.68 Logan
34.  40.77 Jacck
35.  42.23 Cooki348
36.  43.76 dollarstorecubes
37.  44.48 cuberkid10
38.  49.69 João Vinicius
39.  53.26 Alpha cuber
40.  1:17.83 PetrusQuber
41.  1:42.93 Thelegend12
42.  1:50.81 Shadowjockey
43.  1:53.42 ngmh
44.  2:52.10 Koen van Aller
45.  DNF mihnea3000
45.  DNF NathanaelCubes
45.  DNF vilkkuti25


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(39)
1.  16.22 JakeKlassen
2.  18.45 Andrew_Rizo
3.  19.71 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  21.27 G2013
5.  21.67 daniel678
6.  30.48 abunickabhi
7.  30.88 dhafin
8.  35.43 NathanaelCubes
9.  39.61 Sean Hartman
10.  40.59 sqAree
11.  47.95 Mikikajek
12.  50.11 jaysammey777
13.  51.41 MattP98
14.  51.58 Nicos
15.  52.59 OJ Cubing
16.  54.41 revaldoah
17.  56.22 MatsBergsten
18.  57.90 monstercuber
19.  1:00.98 Dylan Swarts
20.  1:01.55 ichcubegern
21.  1:02.70 Zeke Mackay
22.  1:08.39 topppits
23.  1:12.31 nevinscph
24.  1:22.15 niclas.mach
25.  1:23.72 JoXCuber
26.  1:29.99 Khairur Rachim
27.  1:45.03 Logan
28.  1:49.97 elimescube
29.  2:04.83 turtwig
30.  2:13.69 dollarstorecubes
31.  2:15.24 João Vinicius
32.  2:16.18 Jacck
33.  2:24.39 2016LAIL01
34.  3:16.04 One Wheel
35.  4:30.51 Casper A.
36.  DNF d2polld
36.  DNF remopihel
36.  DNF OriEy
36.  DNF thatkid


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:38.98 sigalig
2.  3:25.31 abunickabhi
3.  4:50.08 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  4:56.68 nevinscph
5.  5:38.42 monstercuber
6.  6:39.86 MattP98
7.  7:14.31 JoXCuber
8.  7:22.62 MatsBergsten
9.  8:47.67 niclas.mach
10.  10:37.21 Jacck
11.  DNF Mikikajek
11.  DNF OJ Cubing
11.  DNF brad711


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  3:50.16 sigalig
2.  10:28.29 monstercuber
3.  12:44.91 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  16:50.19 MatsBergsten
5.  DNF Jacck
5.  DNF Sean Hartman


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF nevinscph

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  54/60 60:00 sigalig
2.  16/20 52:06 Dylan Swarts
3.  21/31 60:00 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  6/6 21:10 Jacck
5.  5/5 12:55 nevinscph
6.  5/5 22:45 MatsBergsten
7.  11/17 49:26 Mikikajek
8.  6/7 50:40 dollarstorecubes
9.  5/6 15:42 monstercuber
10.  5/6 38:57 JoXCuber
11.  2/2 2:31 Sean Hartman
12.  2/2 5:40 niclas.mach
13.  2/4 38:44 Casper A.
14.  5/12 54:04 NathanaelCubes
14.  1/2 1:15 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(117)
1.  12.16 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.94 tJardigradHe
3.  13.02 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  13.38 Elo13
5.  13.51 OriginalUsername
6.  13.59 Luke Garrett
7.  14.56 Sean Hartman
8.  15.17 thecubingwizard
9.  15.81 GenTheThief
10.  15.95 turtwig
11.  16.08 asacuber
12.  16.48 mihnea3000
13.  16.89 NathanaelCubes
14.  17.66 ichcubegern
15.  17.71 Toothcraver55
16.  17.76 Zeke Mackay
17.  17.89 2016LAIL01
18.  18.14 Clément B.
19.  18.33 cuberkid10
20.  18.36 AlphaCam625
21.  18.55 DhruvA
22.  18.83 riz3ndrr
23.  18.89 JakubDrobny
24.  19.26 F0ggyB0y
25.  19.41 MrKuba600
26.  19.62 BradenTheMagician
27.  19.66 Nicos
28.  19.80 ARandomCuber
29.  19.83 dollarstorecubes
30.  19.99 niclas.mach
31.  20.03 JoXCuber
32.  20.39 sqAree
33.  20.49 boroc226han
34.  20.54 Ontricus
35.  20.67 xyzzy
36.  20.75 abunickabhi
37.  20.84 Aleksandar Dukleski
38.  20.97 Nutybaconator
39.  21.04 ExultantCarn
40.  21.15 begiuli65
41.  21.25 JakeKlassen
42.  21.48 Shadowjockey
43.  21.64 Logan
44.  22.17 MCuber
45.  22.19 João Vinicius
46.  22.81 V.Kochergin
47.  22.99 Cheng
48.  23.00 nikodem.rudy
49.  23.20 Angry_Mob
50.  24.30 GTGil
51.  24.33 d2polld
52.  24.39 remopihel
53.  25.54 fun at the joy
54.  25.75 TheNoobCuber
55.  25.76 kainos
56.  25.77 Michael DeLaRosa
57.  25.84 Liam Wadek
58.  25.87 monstercuber
59.  26.25 TheKravCuber
60.  26.27 revaldoah
61.  26.32 ThatLucas
61.  26.32 Parke187
63.  26.38 MattP98
64.  26.49 Cooki348
65.  26.69 nevinscph
66.  26.77 brad711
67.  26.86 Zman04
68.  27.19 Dylan Swarts
69.  27.20 LoiteringCuber
70.  27.47 skewby_cuber
71.  27.49 abhijat
72.  28.20 Trig0n
73.  29.16 DGCubes
74.  29.36 ngmh
75.  29.39 TheodorNordstrand
76.  29.71 [email protected]
77.  30.13 Casper A.
78.  30.29 epride17
79.  32.04 Immolated-Marmoset
80.  32.21 swankfukinc
81.  32.24 DesertWolf
82.  32.66 eyeball321
83.  32.78 Underwatercuber
84.  32.85 Koen van Aller
85.  32.98 InlandEmpireCuber
86.  33.10 G2013
87.  33.15 Poketube6681
88.  33.25 Julio974
89.  33.55 Petri Krzywacki
90.  33.92 M O
91.  34.13 bennettstouder
92.  34.90 RapsinSix
93.  35.05 VIBE_ZT
94.  35.85 Jaycubes
95.  37.44 kluckyklucky
96.  37.77 freshcuber.de
97.  37.79 UnknownCanvas
98.  38.51 Mike Hughey
99.  39.68 OriEy
100.  39.96 Alpha cuber
101.  41.38 Brayden Adams
102.  42.54 HooverCuber
103.  42.66 PingPongCuber
104.  43.07 Aadil- ali
105.  45.91 jake.levine
106.  46.44 pizzacrust
107.  46.60 One Wheel
108.  46.90 Jmuncuber
109.  53.06 Ian Pang
110.  53.86 taco_schell
111.  54.55 Billybong378
112.  55.01 bgcatfan
113.  55.42 Comvat
114.  58.50 Vraj95Soni
115.  1:02.36 Thelegend12
116.  1:26.72 PetrusQuber
117.  3:10.75 Cubeguy11


*3x3x3 With feet*(18)
1.  28.74 tJardigradHe
2.  32.18 DhruvA
3.  33.08 Elo13


Spoiler



4.  34.25 OriginalUsername
5.  35.23 JoXCuber
6.  38.20 V.Kochergin
7.  50.36 dollarstorecubes
8.  51.89 Zeke Mackay
9.  1:01.35 asacuber
10.  1:01.91 niclas.mach
11.  1:08.61 ichcubegern
12.  1:22.97 epride17
13.  2:18.55 MattP98
14.  2:24.81 PingPongCuber
15.  2:28.75 boroc226han
16.  3:16.29 Immolated-Marmoset
17.  4:48.98 ngmh
18.  DNF monstercuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(10)
1.  39.54 ichcubegern
2.  54.10 niclas.mach
3.  54.69 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  1:01.77 JoXCuber
5.  1:14.37 dollarstorecubes
6.  2:37.85 ngmh
7.  DNF MatsBergsten
7.  DNF RapsinSix
7.  DNF Brayden Adams
7.  DNF monstercuber


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(20)
1.  27.33 (26, 27, 29) Theo Leinad
2.  27.67 (26, 30, 27) Shadowjockey
3.  28.00 (25, 30, 29) TheodorNordstrand


Spoiler



4.  29.00 (28, 28, 31) xyzzy
5.  38.00 (37, 42, 35) Mike Hughey
6.  38.67 (35, 43, 38) niclas.mach
7.  40.00 (42, 38, 40) dollarstorecubes
8.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) WoowyBaby
8.  DNF (24, DNS, DNS) thecubingwizard
8.  DNF (29, DNS, DNS) davidr
8.  DNF (29, 29, DNS) G2013
8.  DNF (32, 30, DNS) Bogdan
8.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) João Vinicius
8.  DNF (31, DNS, DNS) skewber10
8.  DNF (33, 43, DNF) RyuKagamine
8.  DNF (35, DNS, DNS) kainos
8.  DNF (39, DNS, DNS) remopihel
8.  DNF (57, DNS, DNS) Brayden Adams
8.  DNF (129, 73, DNS) PetrusQuber
8.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) pizzacrust


*2-3-4 Relay*(61)
1.  41.96 cuberkid10
2.  45.38 Khairur Rachim
3.  46.74 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  47.46 Sean Hartman
5.  49.18 ichcubegern
6.  49.83 DhruvA
7.  50.06 thecubingwizard
8.  52.12 OriginalUsername
9.  53.04 JoXCuber
10.  53.59 Luke Garrett
11.  54.32 Shadowjockey
12.  54.52 MCuber
13.  55.38 Nicos
14.  56.14 Nutybaconator
15.  57.19 Ontricus
16.  59.07 boroc226han
17.  1:00.59 niclas.mach
18.  1:01.96 dollarstorecubes
19.  1:02.07 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:02.26 mihnea3000
21.  1:03.36 abunickabhi
22.  1:04.08 Clément B.
23.  1:04.51 DGCubes
24.  1:04.55 AlphaCam625
25.  1:06.64 riz3ndrr
26.  1:07.63 V.Kochergin
27.  1:08.94 João Vinicius
28.  1:09.34 BradenTheMagician
29.  1:10.41 nikodem.rudy
30.  1:10.51 Zach Clark
31.  1:11.36 Logan
32.  1:11.40 nevinscph
33.  1:12.36 ExultantCarn
34.  1:13.39 Liam Wadek
35.  1:14.45 begiuli65
36.  1:14.78 Casper A.
37.  1:15.17 abhijat
38.  1:16.77 bennettstouder
39.  1:18.82 monstercuber
40.  1:25.39 skewby_cuber
41.  1:26.16 Koen van Aller
42.  1:28.41 RapsinSix
43.  1:30.02 d2polld
44.  1:32.15 InlandEmpireCuber
45.  1:33.58 Ian Pang
46.  1:35.42 VIBE_ZT
47.  1:43.15 pizzacrust
48.  1:43.98 UnknownCanvas
49.  1:45.13 Julio974
50.  1:45.30 Petri Krzywacki
51.  1:50.72 Brayden Adams
52.  1:52.65 PingPongCuber
53.  1:54.65 eyeball321
54.  1:55.32 Aadil- ali
55.  1:59.91 ngmh
56.  2:02.50 Thelegend12
57.  2:10.57 One Wheel
58.  2:22.58 [email protected]
59.  2:30.29 Comvat
60.  3:05.27 MatsBergsten
61.  4:46.25 Cubeguy11


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(35)
1.  1:38.39 cuberkid10
2.  1:46.21 Sean Hartman
3.  1:57.42 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:04.65 Shadowjockey
5.  2:05.05 JoXCuber
6.  2:05.94 OriginalUsername
7.  2:06.71 Khairur Rachim
8.  2:11.50 DGCubes
9.  2:14.76 Luke Garrett
10.  2:18.05 boroc226han
11.  2:18.19 dollarstorecubes
12.  2:23.85 V.Kochergin
13.  2:24.57 Nicos
14.  2:28.10 nikodem.rudy
15.  2:29.27 nevinscph
16.  2:30.83 niclas.mach
17.  2:36.61 abunickabhi
18.  2:41.40 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  2:46.86 ARandomCuber
20.  2:48.01 João Vinicius
21.  2:55.62 monstercuber
22.  3:09.74 Casper A.
23.  3:10.52 abhijat
24.  3:14.28 bennettstouder
25.  3:39.63 RapsinSix
26.  3:43.63 VIBE_ZT
27.  3:51.03 d2polld
28.  4:06.31 Petri Krzywacki
29.  4:06.44 Julio974
30.  4:06.77 Ian Pang
31.  5:17.08 One Wheel
32.  5:23.17 PingPongCuber
33.  5:32.95 Brayden Adams
34.  6:16.22 Thelegend12
35.  7:24.41 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(14)
1.  3:45.94 ichcubegern
2.  3:46.71 Sean Hartman
3.  4:22.85 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  4:33.53 JoXCuber
5.  4:45.92 Nicos
6.  4:55.25 dollarstorecubes
7.  5:20.85 nevinscph
8.  5:41.50 niclas.mach
9.  5:44.43 abunickabhi
10.  5:59.50 Aleksandar Dukleski
11.  6:39.90 monstercuber
12.  8:37.99 One Wheel
13.  8:47.61 VIBE_ZT
14.  9:59.39 Petri Krzywacki


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  5:46.18 jancsi02
2.  7:21.06 ichcubegern
3.  7:44.97 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  8:21.56 OriginalUsername
5.  9:09.86 niclas.mach
6.  9:19.05 nevinscph
7.  9:56.61 dollarstorecubes
8.  10:16.50 Aleksandar Dukleski
9.  10:33.66 abunickabhi
10.  13:01.23 monstercuber
11.  13:23.23 OriEy
12.  15:06.75 One Wheel


*Clock*(38)
1.  5.09 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.30 jaysammey777
3.  6.12 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.36 dollarstorecubes
5.  6.38 MattP98
6.  6.61 MartinN13
7.  7.16 Sean Hartman
8.  7.76 DesertWolf
9.  8.58 trav1
10.  8.77 Zac04attack
11.  9.01 BradenTheMagician
12.  9.19 JoXCuber
13.  9.83 NewoMinx
14.  10.77 OriginalUsername
15.  11.13 Shadowjockey
16.  11.17 Luke Garrett
17.  11.19 Liam Wadek
18.  11.51 niclas.mach
19.  11.69 JakubDrobny
20.  12.86 revaldoah
21.  13.04 AlphaCam625
22.  13.15 epride17
23.  13.33 VIBE_ZT
24.  13.71 ichcubegern
25.  13.92 V.Kochergin
26.  14.47 remopihel
27.  15.49 StageV
28.  18.34 João Vinicius
29.  18.47 boroc226han
30.  18.74 Alpha cuber
31.  19.02 fun at the joy
32.  20.74 abhijat
33.  22.27 nevinscph
34.  24.18 Jaycubes
35.  31.01 One Wheel
36.  DNF NathanaelCubes
36.  DNF MCuber
36.  DNF Brayden Adams


*Megaminx*(53)
1.  49.40 F0ggyB0y
2.  52.07 NewoMinx
3.  52.93 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  54.46 Khairur Rachim
5.  57.87 GenTheThief
6.  59.79 OriginalUsername
7.  59.97 MCuber
8.  1:01.70 MrKuba600
9.  1:03.45 DGCubes
10.  1:04.31 V.Kochergin
11.  1:04.72 Legomanz
12.  1:07.76 JoXCuber
13.  1:09.31 ichcubegern
14.  1:12.18 trav1
15.  1:12.69 Shadowjockey
16.  1:12.74 nikodem.rudy
17.  1:13.76 Fred Lang
18.  1:14.47 dollarstorecubes
19.  1:16.43 Keroma12
20.  1:19.98 Luke Garrett
21.  1:25.81 abhijat
22.  1:25.82 2016LAIL01
23.  1:26.00 niclas.mach
24.  1:27.21 asacuber
25.  1:28.58 MattP98
26.  1:29.93 João Vinicius
27.  1:30.07 begiuli65
28.  1:30.54 ARandomCuber
29.  1:31.28 Aleksandar Dukleski
30.  1:34.52 Logan
31.  1:40.50 epride17
32.  1:40.55 NathanaelCubes
33.  1:41.13 boroc226han
34.  1:41.58 swankfukinc
35.  1:44.14 TheNoobCuber
36.  1:47.21 Immolated-Marmoset
37.  1:49.70 Nutybaconator
38.  1:49.73 nevinscph
39.  1:51.87 abunickabhi
40.  1:53.04 jake.levine
41.  1:55.60 20luky3
42.  2:06.42 VIBE_ZT
43.  2:08.70 Sub1Hour
44.  2:10.97 LoiteringCuber
45.  2:11.37 Liam Wadek
46.  2:15.41 Julio974
47.  2:21.53 RapsinSix
48.  2:28.07 InlandEmpireCuber
49.  2:30.44 Petri Krzywacki
50.  2:30.48 Brayden Adams
51.  2:32.43 monstercuber
52.  3:04.72 One Wheel
53.  DNF remopihel


*Pyraminx*(98)
1.  2.28 MrKuba600
2.  2.32 MichaelNielsen
3.  2.53 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.64 tJardigradHe
5.  2.81 Ghost Cuber
6.  3.01 Toothcraver55
7.  3.07 Magdamini
8.  3.21 Ontricus
9.  3.29 MartinN13
10.  3.38 parkertrager
11.  3.51 Logan
12.  3.73 Abhi
13.  3.79 Sean Hartman
14.  3.82 2016LAIL01
15.  3.84 JakubDrobny
16.  4.02 mihnea3000
17.  4.10 asacuber
18.  4.18 oliviervlcube
19.  4.20 BradenTheMagician
20.  4.49 Luke Garrett
21.  4.51 OriginalUsername
22.  4.57 Trig0n
23.  4.75 JoXCuber
24.  4.81 DhruvA
25.  4.83 MCuber
26.  4.85 Zeke Mackay
27.  4.92 niclas.mach
28.  4.95 Cheng
29.  4.98 ichcubegern
30.  4.99 Parke187
31.  5.01 AlphaCam625
32.  5.24 João Vinicius
33.  5.30 V.Kochergin
34.  5.32 ExultantCarn
35.  5.34 Zac04attack
36.  5.35 boroc226han
37.  5.49 UnknownCanvas
38.  5.55 remopihel
39.  5.57 begiuli65
40.  5.60 Nicos
41.  5.64 Keenan Johnson
42.  5.66 MattP98
43.  5.73 jancsi02
44.  5.84 trav1
44.  5.84 taco_schell
46.  5.85 NathanaelCubes
47.  5.95 Billybong378
48.  5.96 TheNoobCuber
49.  5.98 bennettstouder
50.  6.07 TheodorNordstrand
51.  6.12 nikodem.rudy
52.  6.24 Liam Wadek
53.  6.25 Shadowjockey
54.  6.30 dollarstorecubes
55.  6.34 Rollercoasterben
56.  6.43 Zman04
57.  6.49 VIBE_ZT
57.  6.49 Nutybaconator
59.  6.73 GTGil
60.  6.75 fun at the joy
61.  7.18 DesertWolf
62.  7.24 InlandEmpireCuber
63.  7.49 Aleksandar Dukleski
64.  7.61 LoiteringCuber
65.  7.82 abhijat
65.  7.82 Sub1Hour
67.  7.91 abunickabhi
68.  7.98 Brayden Adams
69.  8.00 PingPongCuber
70.  8.64 Underwatercuber
71.  8.67 [email protected]
72.  9.20 Dylan Swarts
73.  9.21 RapsinSix
74.  9.41 Jaycubes
75.  9.44 Koen van Aller
76.  9.47 Immolated-Marmoset
77.  9.60 Julio974
78.  9.67 skewby_cuber
78.  9.67 eyeball321
80.  9.86 HooverCuber
81.  10.00 monstercuber
82.  10.02 Comvat
83.  10.22 wearephamily1719
84.  10.32 dschieses
85.  10.96 Myko
86.  10.98 topppits
87.  11.07 Ian Pang
88.  11.88 KingCanyon
89.  12.18 nevinscph
90.  12.20 jake.levine
91.  12.29 ngmh
92.  13.17 Thelegend12
93.  13.49 I'm not rouxd
94.  14.61 oliver sitja sichel
95.  15.20 pizzacrust
96.  15.92 Poketube6681
97.  17.14 Cubeguy11
98.  20.74 One Wheel


*Square-1*(75)
1.  7.46 sai
2.  7.87 jackeyguy
3.  9.10 David ep


Spoiler



4.  9.70 Sameer Aggarwal
5.  10.37 thecubingwizard
6.  11.96 Shadowjockey
7.  12.60 GTGil
8.  13.19 tJardigradHe
9.  14.04 MrKuba600
10.  14.32 DesertWolf
11.  14.40 Clément B.
12.  14.88 Zeke Mackay
13.  14.93 Zach Clark
14.  14.94 cuberkid10
15.  15.56 Rollercoasterben
16.  15.66 Sean Hartman
17.  15.67 asacuber
18.  15.94 JoXCuber
19.  16.40 BradenTheMagician
20.  17.00 Luke Garrett
21.  17.02 MCuber
22.  17.06 jancsi02
23.  17.37 Sub1Hour
24.  17.66 JakubDrobny
25.  17.70 OriginalUsername
26.  18.42 ichcubegern
27.  18.45 trav1
28.  19.07 DGCubes
29.  19.47 boroc226han
30.  21.13 Keenan Johnson
31.  21.18 Logan
32.  21.84 niclas.mach
33.  21.99 Mikikajek
34.  22.95 ExultantCarn
35.  23.06 Underwatercuber
36.  23.20 riz3ndrr
37.  23.94 remopihel
38.  24.02 AlphaCam625
39.  24.19 MattP98
40.  24.24 Immolated-Marmoset
41.  24.50 ThatLucas
42.  24.81 João Vinicius
43.  25.39 NathanaelCubes
44.  25.58 Trig0n
45.  25.71 abhijat
46.  26.67 monstercuber
47.  27.46 mihnea3000
48.  28.45 Ontricus
49.  30.28 Julio974
50.  30.40 Infraredlizards
51.  30.51 2016LAIL01
52.  30.74 VIBE_ZT
53.  31.90 Fred Lang
54.  32.30 dollarstorecubes
55.  33.42 Brayden Adams
56.  34.12 bennettstouder
57.  36.00 Comvat
58.  36.27 skewby_cuber
59.  40.18 PingPongCuber
60.  40.23 Liam Wadek
61.  42.82 Nutybaconator
62.  44.88 Ian Pang
63.  45.38 Michael DeLaRosa
64.  49.11 nevinscph
65.  54.02 Mike Hughey
66.  58.89 HooverCuber
67.  59.26 One Wheel
68.  1:00.52 abunickabhi
69.  1:00.62 Koen van Aller
70.  1:02.13 taco_schell
71.  1:10.18 RapsinSix
72.  1:14.60 epride17
73.  1:17.69 Thelegend12
74.  DNF NewoMinx
74.  DNF Billybong378


*Skewb*(95)
1.  3.00 MrKuba600
2.  3.13 sascholeks
3.  3.15 BradyCubes08
3.  3.15 riz3ndrr


Spoiler



5.  3.45 DhruvA
5.  3.45 asacuber
7.  3.73 OriginalUsername
8.  3.79 Isaac Latta
9.  3.96 thecubingwizard
10.  3.99 Sean Hartman
11.  4.02 João Vinicius
12.  4.18 AlphaCam625
13.  4.27 d2polld
14.  4.42 Legomanz
15.  4.45 NewoMinx
16.  4.49 Immolated-Marmoset
17.  4.50 VIBE_ZT
18.  4.53 tJardigradHe
19.  4.59 MattP98
20.  4.81 JakubDrobny
21.  4.86 2016LAIL01
22.  4.95 MartinN13
23.  4.99 DesertWolf
24.  5.12 Shadowjockey
25.  5.15 DGCubes
26.  5.17 Zeke Mackay
27.  5.26 Trig0n
28.  5.28 trav1
29.  5.29 Logan
29.  5.29 Luke Garrett
31.  5.44 Ontricus
32.  5.46 MCuber
33.  5.73 Rollercoasterben
34.  5.85 mihnea3000
35.  5.90 Toothcraver55
36.  5.94 niclas.mach
37.  6.02 Julio974
38.  6.13 Zac04attack
39.  6.14 remopihel
40.  6.19 cuberkid10
41.  6.38 ichcubegern
42.  6.49 boroc226han
43.  6.56 taco_schell
44.  6.70 NathanaelCubes
45.  6.83 Sub1Hour
46.  6.95 epride17
47.  6.97 TheodorNordstrand
48.  7.03 dollarstorecubes
49.  7.06 Parke187
50.  7.10 fun at the joy
51.  7.31 Nutybaconator
52.  7.64 BradenTheMagician
53.  7.73 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  7.75 nikodem.rudy
55.  7.93 brad711
56.  7.99 JoXCuber
57.  8.11 Underwatercuber
58.  8.49 Comvat
59.  8.71 Keenan Johnson
60.  8.80 eyeball321
61.  9.02 Poketube6681
62.  9.07 Jaycubes
63.  9.15 jackeyguy
64.  9.33 TheKravCuber
65.  9.36 KingCanyon
66.  9.58 HooverCuber
67.  9.73 Nicos
68.  9.89 Cooki348
69.  10.08 ngmh
70.  10.12 Billybong378
71.  10.37 kluckyklucky
72.  10.38 V.Kochergin
73.  10.50 oliver sitja sichel
74.  10.74 dschieses
75.  11.20 skewby_cuber
76.  11.31 abunickabhi
77.  11.92 janelle
78.  11.95 UnknownCanvas
79.  12.19 RapsinSix
80.  12.28 topppits
81.  12.32 Michael DeLaRosa
82.  12.74 Mike Hughey
83.  13.05 Liam Wadek
84.  13.23 PingPongCuber
85.  13.24 pizzacrust
86.  13.31 Thelegend12
87.  13.73 I'm not rouxd
88.  14.84 Koen van Aller
89.  16.46 abhijat
90.  16.96 wearephamily1719
91.  18.74 nevinscph
92.  18.77 Brayden Adams
93.  20.18 freshcuber.de
94.  20.65 Mikikajek
95.  30.12 One Wheel


*Kilominx*(11)
1.  30.19 DGCubes
2.  32.83 Logan
3.  34.64 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  36.19 ichcubegern
5.  39.02 abunickabhi
6.  47.08 João Vinicius
7.  49.04 niclas.mach
8.  49.07 VIBE_ZT
9.  52.53 Julio974
10.  58.89 NathanaelCubes
11.  1:06.62 RapsinSix


*Mini Guildford*(18)
1.  4:04.51 OriginalUsername
2.  4:14.73 JoXCuber
3.  4:32.26 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:35.75 jancsi02
5.  4:36.44 dollarstorecubes
6.  5:03.44 niclas.mach
7.  5:29.87 João Vinicius
8.  5:38.61 Ontricus
9.  5:46.09 boroc226han
10.  5:47.58 skewber10
11.  7:07.31 DesertWolf
12.  7:50.97 VIBE_ZT
13.  9:07.26 RapsinSix
14.  9:28.77 vilkkuti25
15.  10:42.98 PingPongCuber
16.  10:50.47 One Wheel
17.  11:32.47 Brayden Adams
18.  13:38.61 HooverCuber


*Redi Cube*(18)
1.  8.24 dollarstorecubes
2.  9.99 Trig0n
3.  11.13 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  12.48 DGCubes
5.  13.84 JoXCuber
6.  15.55 OriginalUsername
7.  15.90 JakubDrobny
8.  16.56 Luke Garrett
9.  17.90 ichcubegern
10.  18.29 BradenTheMagician
11.  19.75 VIBE_ZT
12.  20.66 PingPongCuber
13.  21.11 NathanaelCubes
14.  21.30 abunickabhi
15.  21.40 oliver sitja sichel
16.  23.24 niclas.mach
17.  28.33 Thelegend12
18.  46.88 Brayden Adams


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  25.88 Ontricus
2.  27.33 Zeke Mackay
3.  34.86 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  40.46 DGCubes
5.  43.94 abunickabhi
6.  56.65 VIBE_ZT
7.  1:06.27 UnknownCanvas
8.  1:08.63 dollarstorecubes
9.  1:10.19 PingPongCuber



*Contest results*(204)
1.  1254 Sean Hartman
2.  1199 OriginalUsername
3.  1145 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1144 JoXCuber
5.  1025 dollarstorecubes
6.  981 niclas.mach
7.  968 Shadowjockey
8.  961 Luke Garrett
9.  902 jancsi02
10.  871 MrKuba600
11.  870 DGCubes
12.  856 Khairur Rachim
13.  854 boroc226han
14.  848 cuberkid10
15.  839 João Vinicius
16.  800 DhruvA
17.  785 thecubingwizard
18.  779 asacuber
19.  752 Nicos
20.  738 Logan
21.  737 AlphaCam625
22.  736 Zeke Mackay
23.  734 abunickabhi
24.  726 mihnea3000
25.  713 MCuber
26.  711 Nutybaconator
27.  710 MattP98
28.  701 BradenTheMagician
29.  700 Ontricus
30.  697 JakubDrobny
31.  694 tJardigradHe
32.  684 2016LAIL01
33.  681 V.Kochergin
33.  681 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  670 riz3ndrr
36.  626 monstercuber
37.  623 NewoMinx
38.  613 NathanaelCubes
39.  611 Toothcraver55
40.  610 nikodem.rudy
41.  596 nevinscph
42.  593 Clément B.
43.  577 ExultantCarn
44.  562 G2013
45.  561 Cheng
46.  510 jaysammey777
47.  495 remopihel
48.  491 Legomanz
49.  485 Trig0n
50.  483 Liam Wadek
51.  478 abhijat
52.  471 GTGil
53.  469 jackeyguy
54.  461 DesertWolf
55.  458 d2polld
56.  456 Zac04attack
57.  453 Dylan Swarts
58.  451 bennettstouder
59.  446 begiuli65
60.  443 RapsinSix
61.  436 ARandomCuber
61.  436 Keenan Johnson
63.  435 Rollercoasterben
64.  428 Sub1Hour
65.  423 skewby_cuber
65.  423 MichaelNielsen
67.  422 trav1
68.  418 VIBE_ZT
69.  411 Casper A.
70.  408 Sameer Aggarwal
71.  405 Zach Clark
72.  400 TheodorNordstrand
73.  399 sigalig
74.  398 JakeKlassen
75.  395 Julio974
76.  394 parkertrager
77.  387 Michael DeLaRosa
78.  381 Parke187
79.  379 Mikikajek
80.  373 Zman04
81.  357 Immolated-Marmoset
82.  356 fun at the joy
83.  342 Koen van Aller
84.  334 Varun Mohanraj
85.  330 Cooki348
86.  320 eyeball321
87.  317 turtwig
87.  317 Underwatercuber
89.  316 F0ggyB0y
90.  313 TipsterTrickster
91.  311 Brayden Adams
92.  307 Manatee 10235
93.  305 swankfukinc
94.  303 xyzzy
95.  294 TheNoobCuber
96.  285 GenTheThief
96.  285 2017LAMB06
98.  284 MartinN13
99.  281 CubicOreo
99.  281 Fred Lang
101.  270 Isaac Latta
102.  264 LoiteringCuber
102.  264 Angry_Mob
104.  263 jvier
104.  263 jake.levine
106.  262 sascholeks
107.  257 brad711
108.  254 20luky3
109.  249 epride17
110.  246 UnknownCanvas
111.  241 Ian Pang
111.  241 Magdamini
113.  238 InlandEmpireCuber
114.  237 David ep
115.  232 Jaycubes
116.  228 ThatLucas
117.  223 Billybong378
118.  222 topppits
118.  222 BradyCubes08
120.  221 sqAree
121.  218 kainos
122.  213 ngmh
123.  207 PingPongCuber
123.  207 u Cube
125.  204 dhafin
126.  188 kluckyklucky
127.  187 revaldoah
128.  185 One Wheel
129.  184 Poketube6681
129.  184 MatsBergsten
131.  179 taco_schell
132.  178 Petri Krzywacki
133.  172 Keroma12
133.  172 HendrikW
133.  172 Alpha cuber
136.  171 HooverCuber
137.  168 Comvat
138.  166 Aadil- ali
139.  165 OriEy
139.  165 StageV
141.  164 Ghost Cuber
142.  160 DonovanTheCool
143.  155 Mike Hughey
144.  152 TheKravCuber
145.  151 Infraredlizards
146.  148 JMHCubed
147.  144 zhata
148.  142 LukeBrunsvold
149.  140 pizzacrust
150.  138 Coinman_
150.  138 Elo13
152.  136 Nayano
152.  136 SM cubing
154.  126 OJ Cubing
155.  125 oliver sitja sichel
156.  122 obelisk477
157.  117 John Benwell
157.  117 GioccioCuber
159.  116 Jmuncuber
160.  111 Thelegend12
161.  101 janelle
162.  100 L--Sergio
163.  99 ABadRubiksSolver
164.  95 Jacck
165.  93 MajorBaccs
165.  93 [email protected]
167.  89 Abhi
167.  89 Myko
169.  85 [email protected]
170.  83 oliviervlcube
171.  79 sai
172.  78 Skittleskp
172.  78 dschieses
174.  75 wearephamily1719
175.  71 freshcuber.de
176.  64 SpartanSailor
177.  61 [email protected]
178.  48 bgcatfan
178.  48 PetrusQuber
180.  46 Andrew_Rizo
180.  46 KingCanyon
180.  46 Lvl9001Wizard
183.  43 daniel678
184.  41 Cubinwitdapizza
185.  37 vilkkuti25
186.  34 [email protected]
186.  34 I'm not rouxd
188.  32 M O
189.  31 skewber10
190.  30 Jonasrox09
190.  30 Theo Leinad
192.  27 SkyFoXx
193.  26 Cubeguy11
194.  25 Vraj95Soni
195.  23 WoowyBaby
195.  23 Lux
197.  21 davidr
197.  21 MarkA64
199.  20 elimescube
200.  19 Bogdan
201.  17 CubingCrazy
202.  16 RyuKagamine
203.  6 cougarscratch
204.  3 thatkid


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 23, 2019)

204 competitors this week. And the winner for this week is number 118.

That means our winner this week (tiebreak based on order in above list) is *topppits!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

